# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Hymiöistä viesteissä

## Eira

> (6+7+6+7+6+7+6+7+6=58 )


Palatessa foorumiin summana näkyi itsepintaisesti aina viisi ja äijänkuva. Asia korjautui vasta, kun jätti tyhjän välin kasin ja takasulun väliin. Temppuuleeko mun wanha kone vai osaako joku viisaampi selittää?

----------


## vko

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Eira
> 
> (6+7+6+7+6+7+6+7+6=58 )
> 
> 
> Palatessa foorumiin summana näkyi itsepintaisesti aina viisi ja äijänkuva. Asia korjautui vasta, kun jätti tyhjän välin kasin ja takasulun väliin. Temppuuleeko mun wanha kone vai osaako joku viisaampi selittää?


Luuleepi foorumisofta, että haluat pistää hymiön 8) ja muuttaa sen automaattisesti äijän naamaksi.

Jos ei viestissä ole tarvetta käyttää hymiöitä, kannattaa pistää tuosta lootan (siis sen mihin viestiä kirjoitetaan) alta "Älä salli hymiöitä tässä viestissä" ruksi päälle. Jos ei yleensäkään ole moisille tarvetta niin Käyttäjätiedoista voi pistää hymiöt pois päältä.

Edit: Uudessa foorumiohjelmistossa ruksi on nimetty "Kiellä hymiöt tekstissä".

----------

